# Stephen King's IT Pennywise Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Coming soon...Stephen King's IT Pennywise Costume Life-sized. Had this in the works for a long time now as I loved the character as a teen. Wanted to try and sew it up myself but never found the time since I am so busy making costumes for others, so I bought one on eBay from Sandi and had her make some changes to be more accurate, with all the accurate stripe colors etc and customized to my size. "IT" fits perfect!  But need to make some small modifications to make it 100%. This is the life-sized I am working on now and I made the styrofoam board to look like the DVD cover. Came out pretty good! Also was playing around in paint and made one in costume before I had the hands. Hands are fully repainted by me and perfect for the Evil Penny coming later on. Though they do not have 3 fingers they are almost the exact size and shape! Looked a LONG time to find the perfect ones. Always wanted a life-sized Pennywise and now I will have one! Also get a lot of requests for the costume but as I said I don't sew much anymore. So I will leave that to great seamtress' like Sandi Schweinert (TWOSHY55) on eBay. She did a SUPERB job making it exactly to my specifications. Mask is from Darkside Paul and looks awesome! Later I might be making my own modified wig to be a little more accurate, puffier and higher up. Might also do the make-up for the costume, and Evil Penny coming later. Lots more details and pics to come! 




[/quote]


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I had this made to be as accurate as possible. Costume was made for my sized so it is only about and inch short for the life-sized but still works. Will be getting accurate shoes later, used my LF boots for now I weathered up. Th Got video coming as well! Made my first paper boat to go with it since Elementary school lol. Not bad for not having made one since then!Also went with the turquoise color over green as it looks scarier and cooler, and looks green with some pics like in the movie. Also wanted the 1/4 inch magenta stripe between the turquoise and purple on the costume and ruffle, and batting inside the ruffle to make it puffier, which Sandi did a FANTASTIC job doing! Also has the accurate green, purple and black stripes on the ankle with elastic, and I also requested elastic on the wrists so the the sleeves fit me and my mannequin better and came out great! Also bought separate clown gloves and costume came with basic white ones. Also requested an accurate black zipper and large pom-poms, and larger ruffle which is adjustable. So yeah Sandi pretty much fulfilled all my requests and then some!  

I am stickler for accuracy so now I know what it feels like to be on the receiving end of such a stunningly accurate costume made by someone else. I am usually making other's dreams and nightmares a reality, so it is nice to have mine made a reality for a change. But I still have to do the work making all the props and accessories and the life-sized, and getting the AWESOME masks from Darkide Paul Daniels. I love how this came out! 

The outdoor pics were hard as hell because the damn wind would not stop. I had a blue balloon also and it popped somehow, think it was overinflated lol. I wanted them to last. I wanted just enough to get the job done as they are like $110 each lol. I will be doing Evil Penny next.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M0dPXHuCME

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjkxJy6FZaE


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, that clown in the bathtub is one of the scariest things EVAR!!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!  A lot have said that already on other forums lol. Would be cool to have the bathroom door open automatically, and have Pennywise wave and say "They all float down here!"  I always try to make creative things that I never seen anyone else make, that is what I do!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMgapwKPRyk&feature=youtu.be


----------

